# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Zebra otocinclus

## Mystikboy

Hi, i just read PFK (practical fish keeping)
and it cites that the zebra otos can be kept the same as the normal otos

may i know if that is true?
and where i can possibly obtain some of these. i know they are pretty expensive though

----------


## vannel

I have been looking for them for while as well. Have not really seen any LFS selling them yet. I have heard that they cost alot more than your usual Otocinclus Affinis though (i think, one red note). Probably due to its rarity in Singapore. There are a few other very striking Parotocinclus species that I would love to have as well, but I doubt we'll ever get them in here.

----------


## Shadow

C328 have it 3 days ago

----------


## Shaihulud

y618 has them as well yesterday

----------


## barmby

Zebra otocinclus - the season is in definitely.. get them while they last

----------


## Jimmy

$18 per piece!

----------


## barmby

Thats cheap considering the death rate when it arrives. Check out the beauty





Buy Buy Buy

----------


## vannel

Very nice zebra Otos. The ones at C328 were quite big..! I was under the impression that they would be smaller or at most equal to the usual Oto. Would be a little out of place in my tank of < 5cm cories. Any other Oto species available in SG that stay relatively small?

----------


## barmby

I think not. No other otocinlus species at the moment other than the zebra and common ones.

----------


## felix_fx2

Whoa. Look very cute ah.

----------


## barmby

These otocinlus is not readily available in Singapore

Click:

Nannoptopoma sp. "Peru" aka orange zebra oto

Parotocinclus sp. "Peru" aka tiger oto

----------


## johannes

JZX at Ang Mo Kio is also carrying it at the moment.

----------


## Neebs

Saw at C328 yesterday and left few only.
As for the price is 10 times more than normal otto (otocinclus macrospillus).

----------


## kermit13sg

bought mine at GC last Saturday, eighteen a pop. Very hardworking fella, glass has never been cleaner.

----------


## barmby

wow.. mixed review coming in. i thought they are just "flower vase" otocinlus

----------


## AlexHcp

I think they look quite nice, but pocket abit tight so still deciding want to spend $18 for one of them to be together with my other Ottos. Sorry to side track abit, may i ask if my tanks does not have enough algae, what else can i feed to my otto to supplement their diet? 
- The only algae i see in my tank are the green spot algae on my tank wall, and its very hard to scrap off (sorry again) does anyone have any idea how to scrape them off? - read up that ottos wont feed on these algaes...

----------


## Cheesetian

$18 for a single Zebra Oto? That's quite a lot considering AH is selling at $9 (i think) a piece! They also currently have Orange and Tigers in stock.

----------


## AlexHcp

Hmm.. where is AH located at? Sorry, cause i am still quite new here, dint really know what does the short form means..

----------


## Cheesetian

AH is:

*AQUAHOBBY*
Block 137, Potong Pasir Avenue 3, #01-144 S(350137)
Business hours : 12noon - 10pm. Closed every Monday.
Contact @ 83823646

----------


## stormhawk

Note, these Zebra Oto require more care than the typical common Oto which will greedily feed on carnivore pellets and such. They seem to be more fragile than the common Oto. Many arrive in bad shape because they are not fed in transit and hence, die in big numbers when you buy them. Treat them right and they will survive. 

Green spot algae do not attract these Zebras. They seem to love mostly brown and green algae, and require some form of protein in their diet to survive. I guess they're omnivorous but very fragile in the early stages. 

As always, prices differ from shop to shop. Quality of livestock is always more important than cost, if you want fish that are healthy to begin with.

----------


## Cheesetian

> Note, these Zebra Oto require more care than the typical common Oto which will greedily feed on carnivore pellets and such. They seem to be more fragile than the common Oto. Many arrive in bad shape because they are not fed in transit and hence, die in big numbers when you buy them. Treat them right and they will survive. 
> 
> Green spot algae do not attract these Zebras. They seem to love mostly brown and green algae, and require some form of protein in their diet to survive. I guess they're omnivorous but very fragile in the early stages. 
> 
> As always, prices differ from shop to shop. Quality of livestock is always more important than cost, if you want fish that are healthy to begin with.


Well fishes from AH are generally in condition but don't take my word for it. But well said Storm, i'd buy a fish from AH than C328, even if it was more expensive coming from the former. I don't trust fishes from C328 but that's just me! Never been to GC but i'm sure they're fishes are in tip top condition.

----------


## kermit13sg

Oto sharing dinner with shrimps




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

